# Cockapoo breeders?



## biscuits (Mar 25, 2011)

Am looking to buy a cockapoo puppy for our family (2 kids 11 and 13) and am in the Berkshire area. Can anyone recommend a good breeder in Berks or neighbouring counties? Have heard that American cockers are best for a calm cockapoo puppy? Advice please as am a total novice to all this and have just started researching. Any suggestions and tips generally much appreciated


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

There are a couple of owners on the forum that will hopefully message you, you will have to be prepared to travel, it's difficult enough to find a good breeder of some of the more numerous pedigree breeders, to find someone who produces cross breeds and does all the appropriate health tests for both breeds, is a bit like searching for rocking horse poo! I'm sure someone will be along to help, but make sure that the health testing is done with good results, and that the examples used are good representatives of each breed, if cross breeds are ever going to become acceptable with some of the 'old school', it has to be done to a very high standard.


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

American Cockapoos are much harder to find.

Haven't heard as to whether they are calmer though? they usually have different faces to the english.

I do know of an American Cockapoo breeder but she is in Essex?

I will PM her details and at least you can always email her for info.

Her puppies are gorgeous and she does produced litters that look similar in coat and looks just different colours.

She has had some choocies ones which were just scrummy.

Have seen a lot of her pups as we are all members of a forum.

She doesn't breed that often though and she is very picky as to who she will let have one of her pups.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Be very careful. Find out what health tests both poodles and cockers need and make sure these are done on the parent, find an ethical breeder that cares about the health and temperment of the puppies not just jumped on the poodle cross bandwagon. Avoid anyone saying they guarantee non-shedding, their dogs are hypoallergenic or they're healthy crossbreeds are completely free from genetic diseases. Hopefully some people that know of good breeders can point you in the right direction

I've never seen one bred from an american cocker most are from the english. Are they much more unusual?


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> Be very careful. Find out what health tests both poodles and cockers need and make sure these are done on the parent, find an ethical breeder that cares about the health and temperment of the puppies not just jumped on the poodle cross bandwagon. Avoid anyone saying they guarantee non-shedding, their dogs are hypoallergenic or they're healthy crossbreeds are completely free from genetic diseases. Hopefully some people that know of good breeders can point you in the right direction
> 
> I've never seen one bred from an american cocker most are from the english. Are they much more unusual?


They are getting more common but not as much as the English. However it is the American cocker spaniel x poodle that is the original cross as they were bred in America in the 1960's.

English Cockers tend to be larger than Americans.
An American has a shorter snout and more pronounced, forward-facing eyes. Also their heads tend to be more dome-shaped.
Americans have a fuller, more lush coat than an English Cocker.

Here's a pic of an 8 wk old American cockapoo puppy.

A gorgeous chocolate ( and I have seen this one as he grows too)


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Oh I know the difference in the breeds just hadn't seen an american cocker/poodle mix before. That is one seriously cute puppy.


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> Oh I know the difference in the breeds just hadn't seen an american cocker/poodle mix before. That is one seriously cute puppy.


The whole litter was like it!!! They are really lovely when they are adults too.
There coats tend to be more wavy on the whole.

I would love a choc American one but sadly cannot afford a 3rd.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I would have been tempted if the breeders matched my standards of course.


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> I would have been tempted if the breeders matched my standards of course.


What standards did you apply when you got your dog? and where they met by the breeder?

Did ask on another thread what breed is he?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

At that point I knew nothing about dogs . I decided to get a dog, next day went to the shelters but they close on Mondays apparently so went to the pet shop to get some supplies. Woman mentioned a terrier mix puppy needed a home, went to the house spent half an hour being questioned by the "breeder" and left with an 8-10 week old puppy . Basically how not to get a dog at least she refused to take money for a mutt.

My next puppy I got a list of good breeders, talked to people that owned puppies from those kennels and ensured health tests were carried out and the dogs had good temperments. Finally settled on one kennel and hopefully getting a puppy in October if the breeding goes to plan. They show and one of their dogs took BOB at Crufts in 2010 but they all also have KC good citizen awards. I spent an hour on the phone to them basically being interrogated and I have to go over and meet them before they will let me have a puppy. I would have been going over anyway to make sure the dogs are kept in good conditions and that the puppies would be raised right.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

I've got a KC reg cocker spaniel called Holly, I wouldn't dream of crossing a cocker & a poodle they are such different types / characters / of dogs, I'm not sure what kind of temperament you'd get! I think the whole mixing breeds is open to money making breeders cashing in on a fad, I'd be super careful to get really well & proven health tests from both parents. To me your getting a very expensive mungrel!
Cockers need to be tested for PRA (early blindness) & FN (kidney problems) you really don't want to end up with a poorly dog, I'm not sure what illnesses poodles are prone to but I'm sure if you have a google or KC site will be able to tell you. I think they look super cute as pups very cocker looking, but as adults they just look a bit crazy :blink: not looking like either breed apart from a mixed up looking coat!
This is just my personal opinion & not meant to offend any cockerpoo owners / breeders


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> At that point I knew nothing about dogs . I decided to get a dog, next day went to the shelters but they close on Mondays apparently so went to the pet shop to get some supplies. Woman mentioned a terrier mix puppy needed a home, went to the house spent half an hour being questioned by the "breeder" and left with an 8-10 week old puppy . Basically how not to get a dog at least she refused to take money for a mutt.
> 
> My next puppy I got a list of good breeders, talked to people that owned puppies from those kennels and ensured health tests were carried out and the dogs had good temperments. Finally settled on one kennel and hopefully getting a puppy in October if the breeding goes to plan. They show and one of their dogs took BOB at Crufts in 2010 but they all also have KC good citizen awards. I spent an hour on the phone to them basically being interrogated and I have to go over and meet them before they will let me have a puppy. I would have been going over anyway to make sure the dogs are kept in good conditions and that the puppies would be raised right.


I think getting your first dog was more of a case of an opportune moment. In that you were looking at rescues and this one came along. In retrospect we can all do things differently.

Yes may not be the right way to do it, but it could be fate and he was meant to be yours and it seems from the things you have said he is a smashing little fella.

Good luck for your next pup :001_smile:


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

I cant help however I can say that make sure you go and find a good breeder that health tests (not checks) and do not settle for less. They charge ALOT of money so you need to get a healthy dog for that kind of money. Good luck


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

holly2009 said:


> I've got a KC reg cocker spaniel called Holly, I wouldn't dream of crossing a cocker & a poodle they are such different types / characters / of dogs, I'm not sure what kind of temperament you'd get! I think the whole mixing breeds is open to money making breeders cashing in on a fad, I'd be super careful to get really well & proven health tests from both parents. To me your getting a very expensive mungrel!
> Cockers need to be tested for PRA (early blindness) & FN (kidney problems) you really don't want to end up with a poorly dog, I'm not sure what illnesses poodles are prone to but I'm sure if you have a google or KC site will be able to tell you. I* think they look super cute as pups very cocker looking, but as adults they just look a bit crazy :blink: not looking like either breed apart from a mixed up looking coat!*
> This is just my personal opinion & not meant to offend any cockerpoo owners / breeders


 Ha ha have tell my cockapoo peeps that one 

Here's some pictures of my crazy looking Monty


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

Ahh Monty is lovely! They do look like a complete mix, can't really see any cocker, to me they look a bit like a chunky toy poodle with a larger muzzle (not a pointy poodle shnoz!)

Doesnt the mix just create a crazy cocker with a matching coat :w00t:


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

holly2009 said:


> Ahh Monty is lovely! They do look like a complete mix, can't really see any cocker, to me they look a bit like a chunky toy poodle with a larger muzzle (not a pointy poodle shnoz!)
> 
> Doesnt the mix just create a crazy cocker with a matching coat :w00t:


Yes Monty is more poodley and I think he does have somewhat of a poodle snout 

But then some think he looks more like a cocker just curly??

I don't care either way as I just love him.

I belong to another forum for cockapoo owners and there coats are all different.
But generally temperament is the same.

Very loving and adore people. Love to play and have high energy. Good intelligence with a dose of cocker stubborness thrown in.

We all like different though eh?

I just love my poodle crosses but then I also love Great Danes, Schnauzers, Lhasas and Bulldogs


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Cockerpoo lover said:


> Yes Monty is more poodley and I think he does have somewhat of a poodle snout
> 
> But then some think he looks more like a cocker just curly??
> 
> ...


And just what about chocolate Labradors, eh???


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

Cockerpoo lover said:


> Ha ha have tell my cockapoo peeps that one
> 
> Here's some pictures of my crazy looking Monty


haha monty looks exactly like my friends cocker/poodle mix. exact same face!


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Ducky said:


> haha monty looks exactly like my friends cocker/poodle mix. exact same face!


Yeah a lot of the black ones do look alike

What's your friends one called? do they come on this forum?


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> And just what about chocolate Labradors, eh???


Well I love yours obviously Jo


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

just seen a litter of cockerpoos. american cocker x poodle on our sister site in Kent.

thay are advertised as rare and priced at £800.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Cockerpoo lover said:


> Well I love yours obviously Jo


A good job too!

I have to admit, and don't take this the wrong way, I hate the way *some* take advantage of the cockerpoo, in very much the same way that the chocolate Labrador is a victim of money grabbing poor breeders, but your little guys look very happy and healthy characters, much better than some of the ones I've met in the flesh. But then I've probably seen more poor examples of chocolate Labs in the flesh as well, sad that people cash in on any type of dog, but some *types* are more prone than others it seems


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> A good job too!
> 
> I have to admit, and don't take this the wrong way, I hate the way *some* take advantage of the cockerpoo, in very much the same way that the chocolate Labrador is a victim of money grabbing poor breeders, but your little guys look very happy and healthy characters, much better than some of the ones I've met in the flesh. But then I've probably seen more poor examples of chocolate Labs in the flesh as well, sad that people cash in on any type of dog, but some *types* are more prone than others it seems


Yes unfortunately I do agree that they are in a lot of cases victims to greedy breeders and yes I have agreed in the past that they are overpriced.

As you say does go for other breeds too sadly 

Shame you haven't met any healthy looking cockapoos. Monty is just fab, will be 4 in June and apart from having to clean his ears ( most cockapoos need this) and one bout of conjunctivitis has had no problems.

Milly is a Cavapoo ( Cav x poodle) she is in my avatar. She will be 2 in Aug.

So far no problems with her. She is an absolute darling and full of life and mischief but ever so loving.

Well if you lived near you would be welcome to come over for chat/coffee and a cuddle off them


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Cockerpoo lover said:


> Yes unfortunately I do agree that they are in a lot of cases victims to greedy breeders and yes I have agreed in the past that they are overpriced.
> 
> As you say does go for other breeds too sadly
> 
> ...


Indie gets mucky ears too bless her, particularly after wet and dreary weather, Tau's are much cleaner. I was chatting to someone about this earlier, they have a cocker they rescued at 8 months of age, and he gets mucky ears; I know some breeds are prone to it, but I think individuals within a breed can be even more prone, due to the shape of the ear flap. Have you tried thornit powder? It's great at helping to keep mucky ears clean, just google it.

Well if I'm ever in the area, I'll pop over, with or without the chocolate girls, to meet your little chaps and chapess.


----------



## fluffybunny2001 (Feb 8, 2008)

dexter said:


> just seen a litter of cockerpoos. american cocker x poodle on our sister site in Kent.
> 
> thay are advertised as rare and priced at £800.


rare because they are american crossed???
i have a pure breed american cocker and paid £550 for him!!!ok so he`s not the best example of the breed but £800 for a cross breed?madness


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Indie gets mucky ears too bless her, particularly after wet and dreary weather, Tau's are much cleaner. I was chatting to someone about this earlier, they have a cocker they rescued at 8 months of age, and he gets mucky ears; I know some breeds are prone to it, but I think individuals within a breed can be even more prone, due to the shape of the ear flap. Have you tried thornit powder? It's great at helping to keep mucky ears clean, just google it.
> 
> Well if I'm ever in the area, I'll pop over, with or without the chocolate girls, to meet your little chaps and chapess.


Yes have used Thornit thanks.

However it did take me ages but now have his ears under control with a combo of ear plucking and alternate between Quistel Ear cleaner and Pet Nats one. ( Aromesse)

When he first had waxy ears the vets went down all the usual routes of advocate ( could be ear mites but it wasn't) antibiotics and various ear cleaners. He ears as so hairy inside that one ear in particular they cannot see even with the scope .

In the end I did some research from other doggie owners and as soon as I used the Qusitel result 

So lucky that Milly doesn't suffer.

Mind you bless him you only have to say the words ear cleaner and he knows and tries to sneak off.

Yesterday he was really scratching and I said out loud " Do you want mummy to clean your ears Monty?" and he instantly stopped with such a look on his face as if to say "no wayyyyy".

Hubby and I was in stitches.

it would have made a really good camcorder clip


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Cockerpoo lover said:


> Yes have used Thornit thanks.
> 
> However it did take me ages but now have his ears under control with a combo of ear plucking and alternate between Quistel Ear cleaner and Pet Nats one. ( Aromesse)
> 
> ...


Ooohhh Indie loves it, she loves having nice clean ears, and jumps up on the garden chair for me to clean out all the excess wax. She suffered terribly with ear infections as a youngster, and the vet used to just prescribe canaural all the time, which did nothing except make her inner ear more moist, and more susceptible to infections. So now I just keep on top of the ear wax problem with regular cleaning and thornit powder.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

fluffybunny2001 said:


> rare because they are american crossed???
> i have a pure breed american cocker and paid £550 for him!!!ok so he`s not the best example of the breed but £800 for a cross breed?madness


awwww you have an american cocker my friend used to have them years ago !


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

Cockerpoo lover said:


> Yeah a lot of the black ones do look alike
> 
> What's your friends one called? do they come on this forum?


rhu, nup they dont come on here.


----------



## fluffybunny2001 (Feb 8, 2008)

yep thats him in my sig,not a well bred one but love him all the same!!!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Cockerpoo lover said:


> I think getting your first dog was more of a case of an opportune moment. In that you were looking at rescues and this one came along. In retrospect we can all do things differently.
> 
> Yes may not be the right way to do it, but it could be fate and he was meant to be yours and it seems from the things you have said he is a smashing little fella.
> 
> Good luck for your next pup :001_smile:


That's the way I see it too but I would never do it again just didn't know any better at the time. He is a great little dog. Thanks I think I'll need it apparently they're the dogs with human brains


----------

